
Rails' Ridiculous Restrictions, a Rant - jcwentz
http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/default.asp?joel.3.309321.4
======
brett
DHH responds in the commments:
[http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/default.asp?joel.3.309321....](http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/default.asp?joel.3.309321.4#discussTopic309404)

------
joshwa
some of that stuff has been fixed in the 1.5 years since this was written...

------
thomasswift
This is old. Switchtower is now Capistrano and reaching a version 2.0

------
chaostheory
Reminds me of the rants people make against Apple's software

------
tuukkah
Took me a while to realize the rant wasn't by Joel.

------
Readmore
You're funny jcwentz

~~~
jcwentz
I didn't write it, I just posted this link.

------
tx
Notice how DB-centric that guy is. That is exactly why I disguise SQL-servers
and prefer to keep everything (well... as much as possible) written in one
language (Ruby) and this is precisely what Rails is good at.

DB performs two very-very boring actions: it only _stores_ and _retreives_
data for you. Definitely not the most exciting things a software hacker dreams
of. One very smart guy once called all databases "toilets where we keep our
@#it, I prefer less primitive activities".

Rails tries as much as possible to relief a programmer from this repetitive
#@it-taking exercise.

~~~
sbraford
OT: yeah, but have you ever passed a really, really large one?

For a few seconds there, you think you're about to meet your maker.

~~~
spiralhead
I think you could use some fiber in your diet (am I supposed to include some
sort of programming metaphor?).

